# PACKAGESITE help



## balanga (Apr 4, 2019)

```
root@GoFlexHome-FreeBSD:~ # pkg install pkg
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Bootstrapping pkg from http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:armv6/latest/, please wait...
pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:armv6/latest//Latest/pkg.txz: Not Found
A pre-built version of pkg could not be found for your system.
Consider changing PACKAGESITE or installing it from ports: 'ports-mgmt/pkg'.
```

This led me to:-


where the instructions, as presented, did not work. Maybe that was that was the fault of a different version of FreeBSD. After persevering I got the following msgs:-

```
setenv PACKAGESITE "http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:armv6/latest/"

root@GoFlexHome-FreeBSD:~ # pkg install pkg
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Bootstrapping pkg from http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:armv6/latest/, please wait...
pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:armv6/latest//Latest/pkg.txz: Not Found
A pre-built version of pkg could not be found for your system.
Consider changing PACKAGESITE or installing it from ports: 'ports-mgmt/pkg'.
```

I'm actually using ARMv5 so what should I amend? I assum there are some apps that will work on my system, but how do I install them?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2019)

```
Tier-2 support package sets:

    FreeBSD:11:armv6 (only quarterly is updated)
    FreeBSD:11:mips (only quarterly is updated)
    FreeBSD:11:mips64 (only quarterly is updated)
    FreeBSD:12:armv6 (only quarterly is updated)
    FreeBSD:12:armv7 (only quarterly is updated)
    FreeBSD:12:mips (only quarterly is updated)
    FreeBSD:12:mips64 (only quarterly is updated)
    FreeBSD:12:powerpc64
    FreeBSD:13:armv6
    FreeBSD:13:armv7
    FreeBSD:13:mips
    FreeBSD:13:mips64
    FreeBSD:13:powerpc64
```
You can see this list when you browse to http://pkg.freebsd.org


----------



## youngunix (Apr 4, 2019)

balanga said:


> ```
> setenv PACKAGESITE "http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:armv6/latest/"
> ...
> pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:armv6/latest//Latest/pkg.txz: Not Found
> ```



You have an extra forward slash! Change the * PACKAGESITE* to 
	
	



```
"http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:armv6/latest"
```
 and try again.


----------



## balanga (Apr 4, 2019)

```
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Bootstrapping pkg from http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:armv6/latest, please wait...
pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:armv6/latest/Latest/pkg.txz: Not Found
A pre-built version of pkg could not be found for your system.
Consider changing PACKAGESITE or installing it from ports: 'ports-mgmt/pkg'.
```

I decided to do a `fetch`

`fetch http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:armv6/latest/All/pkg-1.8.5_1.txz`

That worked... but then:-


```
root@GoFlexHome-FreeBSD:~ # tar zxf pkg-1.8.5_1.txz

tar: Removing leading '/' from member names

vm_fault(0xc092b000, c72c4000, 1, 0) -> 2
Fatal kernel mode data abort: 'Translation Fault (P)'
trapframe: 0xc7f1a7d8
FSR=00000007, FAR=c72c4000, spsr=600000d3
r0 =c72c4000, r1 =00001000, r2 =c72c4fff, r3 =600000d3
r4 =c72c4000, r5 =c06b3648, r6 =c06aac4c, r7 =00000008
r8 =c0835000, r9 =fffff000, r10=00000fff, r11=c7f1a898
r12=00001000, ssp=c7f1a86c, slr=60000013, pc =c052287c

panic: Fatal abort
Uptime: 20m11s
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
Rebooting...
```

I can run `fsck  -y /dev/da0s2` on this USB stick on another system and it gets cleaned up, but then no longer boots on the GoFlex Home, and I need a reinstall before I can boot again... unless I can found out what is causing the kernel panic above.


----------



## youngunix (Apr 5, 2019)

balanga said:


> `http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:armv6/latest/All/pkg-1.8.5_1.txz`


I see the issue now, caps! The `freebsd:11:armv6` needs to be `FreeBSD:11:armv6`, if you correct the `PACKAGESITE` it should work.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 5, 2019)

balanga said:


> fetch http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:armv6/latest/All/pkg-1.8.5_1.txz


Why do you insist on the “latest” repository? If you check the dates of the packages, they are dated June 2016.
As SirDice pointed out only quarterly is updated. The “latest” pkg package, version 1.8.5_1, is outdated, whereas the quarterly is version 1.10.5_5, February 2019, equally fresh as the port.


----------



## balanga (Apr 5, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> Why do you insist on the “latest” repository? If you check the dates of the packages, they are dated June 2016.
> As SirDice pointed out only quarterly is updated. The “latest” pkg package, version 1.8.5_1, is outdated, whereas the quarterly is version 1.10.5_5, February 2019, equally fresh as the port.



fetch http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:armv6/latest/All/pkg-1.8.5_1.txz


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 5, 2019)

I think there is a misunderstanding. pkg.txz [ 1 ], pkg-1.10.5_5.txz [ 2 ] , both 2019-Feb-09 02:02, latest builds from the head ports tree, are available for the *armv6* platform. Follow the links.

[ 1 ] https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:armv6/quarterly/Latest/pkg.txz
[ 2 ] https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:armv6/quarterly/All/pkg-1.10.5_5.txz

In case of Tier-2 support package sets for armv6, FreeBSD:11:armv6 (only quarterly is updated), the newest (latest) builds are in quarterly. http://pkg.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> In case of Tier-2 support package sets for armv6, FreeBSD:11:armv6 (only quarterly is updated), the newest (latest) builds are in quarterly. http://pkg.freebsd.org


That's because the quarterly Q2 branch was branched of a few days ago. So latest and quarterly are pretty much the same. This difference will diverge further and further until the end of Q2. When Q3 is branched off is will be the same again, etc.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 5, 2019)

SirDice said:


> ... the quarterly Q2 branch was branched of a few days ago. So latest and quarterly are pretty much the same.


o_0  I don't see any movement in the latest armv6 branch, still 2016-Jun-30. Am I missing here something, or are you referring to the package sets for Tier-1 platforms?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2019)

All versions and all architectures have the same ports tree, thus also the same quarterly branches. But note that it might take a couple of days for the build servers to actually build the packages. Because this is a Tier 2 there's no _guarantee_ this is actually done in a timely manner. 



			https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/


----------



## balanga (Apr 5, 2019)

What I'm unclear about is what configuration files should be on a newly built system so that pkg() knows where to look? And what should be in those files?

My understanding is that pkg() expects to be directed by /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf and mine contains:-

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```

Is this correct and if so why is it unable to locate the required pkgs?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2019)

Because this is the default configuration for _any_ -RELEASE version, regardless of the architecture. 

It's unable to locate any packages for the simple reason that you are on a Tier 2 architecture, not a Tier 1. There's simply no rule that states packages for Tier 2 architectures _must_ exist. 









						Committer's Guide
					

Introductory information for FreeBSD committers




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## balanga (Apr 5, 2019)

Am I correct in thinking that I need to change:
`url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",`
to
`url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:armv6/quarterly",`

to make it resolve correctly?


----------

